# Lone Star



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Belinda D (Apr 20, 2010)

Good luck to Isaac and the Rock River Retrievers.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

The open is a quad and did not finish.

Bill Schrader won the qual with Plick. Rob Erhardt second with Tee. Esther McCartney fourth with Rylee. Don't have the others, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2011)

junfan68 said:


> Bill Schrader won the qual with Plick. Rob Erhardt second with Tee. Esther McCartney fourth with Rylee. Don't have the others, sorry.


Congratulations everyone! Way to go Tee...top Derby Golden last year and now qualified all-age in her first Q. I'll take her back now, Jean. I really appreciate how well you've socialized her. ;-)


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Congratulations everyone! Way to go Tee...top Derby Golden last year and now qualified all-age in her first Q. I'll take her back now, Jean. I really appreciate how well you've socialized her. ;-)


Yeah, what is a "started" dog worth, these days?  
Congratulations Jean!  Great news!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Huge congrats to Jean and Tee on the QAA at her first qual. Unbelievable!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Jean and Tee! A second in her first Qual! Good going Rob!

--Susie


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

AWESOME Jean and Tee!!!!! Congrats! Anyone know where I can get a dog like that?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur is a tight triple. Looooong middle punch bird shot first thrown right to left, then left short retired thrown in front of large brush pile thrown left to right , and lastly right hand flyer shot right to left.


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

why so few entries?


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

sinner said:


> why so few entries?


You're probably looking at Entry Express, it's a Retriever Entry event. 90+ dog Open.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Bait said:


> Yeah, what is a "started" dog worth, these days?
> Congratulations Jean!  Great news!


LOL ... Congratulations!!!, "Tee", ...Jean, Melanie..and "Tee's" handler!!

Judy


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Goldenboy said:


> You're probably looking at Entry Express, it's a Retriever Entry event. 90+ dog Open.


I am glad I am not there!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open back to landblind.
2,3,7,8,13,14,17,19,20:2,25,29,30,31,40,45,50,52,56,57,58:59,61,64,67,73,75,77,78,79,81,83,84,85,87,88,89,91,93

Landblind moving quickly.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to landblind.
1,2,3,6,11,12,16,17,18,19,2223,25,27,30,31,32,34,35,40,41:47:49:50


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> LOL ... Congratulations!!!, "Tee", ...Jean, Melanie..and "Tee's" handler!!
> 
> Judy


And do not forget Carol Kachelmeyer who did the young dog work.


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Any news from the Derby?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Russ said:


> And do not forget Carol Kachelmeyer who did the young dog work.


Impressive. 

Congratulations, Carol Kachelmeyer, ..much more success to come, for sure!!

Celebration Regards All Around!! 

Judy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Russ said:


> And do not forget Carol Kachelmeyer who did the young dog work.


Way to go Team Tee!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

I second that emotion! Congrats to Jean, Melanie, Rob, Carol and Team Tee!!


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Plick and Bill on their Qual win!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Schrader and Plick on the Qualifying WIN!!

"Fried lice? It's fried rice you Plick"


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Bill Schuna said:


> Any news from the Derby?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Looking also!

Thanks


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Any open news?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

17 dogs to the 4th in the Open:

8-14-20-23-57-59-64-67-73-75-77-81-83-84-85-89-93


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

To the watermarks of AM.
1,2,3,12,16,19,31,32,40,47,49,50. Dog 31 starts.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open 4th
Edwards, Hurst, McNight, Schrader, Langerud 4, Farmer 9.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby

1st - #11
2nd- #6
3rd - #4
4th - #18


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to all that placed in the Derby! Nice job Robby, with Slew and Manny!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Heard that Dan Hurst won the Amateur w/ Bullet. Congrats Dan!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Way to go Dan and Bullet on ANOTHER Am win!

Anyone have the other placements?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Dan! That adds some nice initials to Bullet's name!


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats Bullet and Dan!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Hurst/ bullet
Knoblauch/marley
Russell/pogo
Schweikert/yukon

Clement/chance RJ
Jams 19,40,47


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane on the 4th with Yukon
And to Mike & Adele Clemens on the RJ with Chance!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

MikeBoley said:


> Hurst/ bullet
> Knoblauch/marley
> Russell/pogo
> Schweikert/yukon
> ...


Congrats to Dan and Bullet on another AM WIN!!! Also to Mike and Rainey


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Dan Hurst and Bullet on another WIN...which will only increase the value of the repeat breeding ...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Mr. Hank with Marley, Pogo, & Mr. Bill with Ham.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

junfan68 said:


> Heard that Dan Hurst won the Amateur w/ Bullet. Congrats Dan!



Wow, congrats to Bullet and Dan.


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Were there any jams in the derby?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Dan and Bullet on the Amateur Win!! Fabulous Team!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to John Caire and Pearl for their Open second and qualification for the 2011 National!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Edwards and Duke on the open win. Also Team Two Step and Tom on Gtez's Jam. Tough open. Good Job Danny and Bill Mc. for the other placements. Evidently my source(who won the AM) did not know the placements.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, go Mark and Duke! He is such a cool dog!


----------



## tmt (Mar 14, 2009)

Congratulations to Jean, Rob, and the entire "Team Tee"!!

Tiffany and Mike Taylor


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Pearl, Itch, & Ham.


----------

